# la phrase magique



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2004)

la phrase qui tue
petit exercice 
je commence une phrase,le suivant doit citer mon post,et ajouter de ,un mot a quatre
le suivant pareil,bien sur il faut que le tout soit coherent,si on arrive a introduire
le mot du jour dans la phrase a une place logique et incontestable,c'est gagné
et on prend la main.
.
esayons de caser : PYTHAGORE
.
je commence la phrase
.a vous de la continuer pour esperer caser pythagore,pas plus de 4 mots par personne
.
"*le reveille sonne.*.....(suite ?)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la phrase qui tue
> petit exercice
> je commence une phrase,le suivant doit citer mon post,et ajouter de ,un mot a quatre
> le suivant pareil,bien sur il faut que le tout soit coherent,si on arrive a introduire
> ...


  Et Pythagore est mort


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la phrase qui tue
> petit exercice
> je commence une phrase,le suivant doit citer mon post,et ajouter de ,un mot a quatre
> le suivant pareil,bien sur il faut que le tout soit coherent,si on arrive a introduire
> ...



7 heures et quelques...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et Pythagore est mort



Marche pas pour la cohérence, une clepshydre (orthographe approximative ? , mais c'est un sablier à eau), ça sonne couille ! parole !


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

Je révise ma géométrie...
(sur un plateau que je vous le sers le théorème   )


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je révise ma géométrie...
> (sur un plateau que je vous le sers le théorème   )


Le thé au harem ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas pour la cohérence, une clepshydre (orthographe approximative ? , mais c'est un sablier à eau), ça sonne couille ! parole !



Mais le vieil arico a écrit _réveil_ et non _clepsydre_... En outre, nous ignorons tout de Pythagore : il peut parfaitement s'agir d'un animal domestique par exemple. Dans ce cas, la conclusion rapide de PoorMonsteR me semble tout à fait acceptable, et la mort prématurée du pauvre Pythagore nous fournit, au propre comme au figuré, un cadavre exquis.


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne, aussi inéluctable que le théorème de Pythagore.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne, aussi inéluctable que le théorème de Pythagore.



Bien essayé, mais la règle édictée par arico stipule que la suite proposée doit contenir entre un et quatre mots... Essaye encore !


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais le vieil arico a écrit _réveil_ et non _clepsydre_... En outre, nous ignorons tout de Pythagore : il peut parfaitement s'agir d'un animal domestique par exemple. Dans ce cas, la conclusion rapide de PoorMonsteR me semble tout à fait acceptable, et la mort prématurée du pauvre Pythagore nous fournit, au propre comme au figuré, un cadavre exquis.


L'Arico a poussé la vacherie jusqu'à
écrire  _Le réveille sonne..._ ce qui plonge
le lecteur dans la plus grande perplexité !   
Et dans le sommeil le plus profond !    
On ne peut que réarranger les mots :

*Sonne ! Réveille-le !*  
Le pauvre piteux Pythagore est terrifié par
l'injonction suprême de Zeus. Son triangle 3 4 6
s'était endormi satisfait, croyant que l'angle
était droit. Pytha se démène comme un
beau diable lui secouant vigoureusement
les _côtés._  
Enfin, il s'écrie "_victoire !"_  (euréka, non,
c'est pas lui). A force de gigoter le triangle
s'est gentiment recroquevillé en 3 4 5.     

(On dirait qu'il y a plus de 3, 4 ou 5 mots ?)


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien essayé, mais la règle édictée par arico stipule que la suite proposée doit contenir entre un et quatre mots... Essaye encore !




à ma grande honte, je n'ai pas lu la règle : pas vraiment le temps   

Bon, si on ne compte pas les articles et autres prépositions (le sel et le poivre, quoi   ), on peut dire :

_Le réveil sonne, inéluctable, tel le théorème de Pythagore._

Mais de toutes façons, je n'aurais pas le temps de chercher une autre question 
Alors mieux vaut que j'en reste à des réponses incorrectes.


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Le reveille sonne tes harems de Pythagore.

_un peu trop surréaliste non ?_


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois.   :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois.   :rateau:



Heu... nettement plus pour moi !      :sleep:


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2004)

bande de vil cloportes   :love: 

seul bebert s'en sort bien,il faut bien evidemment faire durer la phrase,et c'est seulement
quand on sent("non rochy,va coucher ! :rose: " ),que ça part en eau de boudin,que l'on
peut conclure,vous verrez que en jouant,personne ne veut finir,de peur d'etre obligé de redemarrer 
.
je reprend derriere bebert 
.

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois.le mien pas......


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bande de vil cloportes   :love:
> 
> seul bebert s'en sort bien,il faut bien evidemment faire durer la phrase,et c'est seulement
> quand on sent("non rochy,va coucher ! :rose: " ),que ça part en eau de boudin,que l'on
> ...



*donc si j'ai pigé le jeu : *

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois. Le mien pas toujours sans bruit ...


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *donc si j'ai pigé le jeu : *
> 
> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois. Le mien pas toujours sans bruit ...


Donc si j'ai pigé, ça serait-il pas
une sorte d'espèce de genre de bidule, de machin, de fourbi, de truc, de chose, de bazar ressemblant au T.e.r.  ?


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai pigé, ça serait-il pas
> une sorte d'espèce de genre de bidule, de machin, de fourbi, de truc, de chose, de bazar ressemblant au T.e.r.  ?


 non, ça me semnble plus cadavrer exquis, sauf qu'on garde tout le texte, qu'on ajoute que 4 mots, et que le but est de constituer une histoire coherente ou pythagore reussirait à ne pas se noyer 
(enfin, en gros si j'ai compris)


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

*donc si j'ai pigé le jeu : *

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de [...]


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais le vieil arico a écrit _réveil_ et non _clepsydre_... En outre, nous ignorons tout de Pythagore : il peut parfaitement s'agir d'un animal domestique par exemple. Dans ce cas, la conclusion rapide de PoorMonsteR me semble tout à fait acceptable, et la mort prématurée du pauvre Pythagore nous fournit, au propre comme au figuré, un cadavre exquis.



Un perroquet ? Pas de futur pour les perroquets


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame


 *
Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

le réveil sonne, Pythagore aussi. :mouais:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le réveil sonne, Pythagore aussi. :mouais:


va ouvrir


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos


Donc, si j'ai bien pigé le jeu, tu as mis un point
qui termine la phrase sans notre Pitre à gore !   
S. O. S.


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

:hosto:
Arricco, viens nous aider, personne capte rien, même pythagore s'y perdrait


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> va ouvrir


Pas la peine. J'ai la clé.


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement


Donc, si j'ai bien compris, cette fois :
Le réveil blanchissait et la lune de la vieille dame
ondulait vaguement !!!


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, cette fois :
> Le réveil blanchissait et la lune de la vieille dame
> ondulait vaguement !!!



Ouuui ! C'est ça ! Je la connais bien et elle ondule vaguement de la lune ! 
C'est elle ! Sans nul doute !


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouuui ! C'est ça ! Je la connais bien et elle ondule vaguement de la lune !
> C'est elle ! Sans nul doute !


Pythagore tu nous feras toujours rire !


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bande de vils cloportes   :love:
> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois.le mien pas......


Et probablement pas du tout.
Voilà l'explication !
Arico dort encore !
Pendant ce temps on est dans la m...
Pythagore fait tout ce qu'il peut
pour nous dérider mais il faut bien
reconnaître que l'histoire de son triangle
c'est du réchauffé maintenant.
On a beau se la raconter dans tous les sens,
elle ne nous fait pas se plier en deux à
angle droit !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Novembre 2004)

je crois que je me suis planté


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Novembre 2004)

Rectification : je me suis bel et bien planté. Désolé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Novembre 2004)

Encore moi :rose:
Je voulais juste demander à aricosec s'il n'avait pas un sujet un peu plus simple pour les fous furieux du bar


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Encore moi :rose:
> Je voulais juste demander à aricosec s'il n'avait pas un sujet un peu plus simple pour les fous furieux du bar


 va dans le thread coudboule ou dans le TER


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> va dans le thread coudboule ou dans le TER


Oui mais là-bas c'est trop facile !!!   

Ici on aime la difficulté.

Ah ! Franchir des obstacles insurmontables !!!     

Bon, relisons le réglement affiché à l'entrée du parc :

La phrase qui tue...    :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *donc si j'ai pigé le jeu : *
> 
> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de [...]



ma voisine mononeuronée


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement


.
bande de rascals depravés :  :love: 
.
je reprend le texte au dernier post censé,tout allait bien jusque la !
.

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement,


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bande de rascals depravés :  :love:
> .
> je reprend le texte au dernier post censé,tout allait bien jusque la !
> ...



comme mon estomac alcoolisé


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> comme mon estomac alcoolisé


(faut reprendre le texte fab 

donc : 

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi?


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois.


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port,


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
> Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
> Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois qui fait mal, bien mal


c'est trop facile !


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, une méhari s'arrête


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
> Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
> Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, une méhari s'arrête



Grillé


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri en mangeant des haricots


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tete dans le brouillard,


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Aricosec ? Hou Hou !
La phrase comporte déjà 6 phrases !
J'ai ajouté 5 mots au lieu de 4 !
En plus ça sent fort là-dedans !
Que fait le maître des _lieux_ ?


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place.


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

(hu le tricheur, y'a plus de 4 mots là)


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> (hu le tricheur, y'a plus de 4 mots là)


 oui, mais sinon on avance pas


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais sinon on avance pas


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

c'est un fil serieux ici môssieur !


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fil serieux ici môssieur !


Qui oserait en douter ???


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

allez au travail 

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal...


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Mais son théorème, alors ? !!!!


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir.


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
  L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

grillé


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
> Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
> Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
> Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
> L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée du strapontain pour


 hi hi grillé


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
  L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hi hi grillé



bah oui ! 

P... encore grillé !!!

 :rateau:


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas ton jour toi !!! 

 :rateau:


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ton jour toi !!!
> 
> :rateau:



Bon, je peux en placer une ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est moi ou il fallait s'arrêter au premier qui plaçait le mot clef (ici Pythagore ?)


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il fallait s'arrêter au premier qui plaçait le mot clef (ici Pythagore ?)


 c'est sans doute toi, je n,e sais pas, l'arriccco nous le dira 

en attendant essayons de donner un peu de coherence à ce recit


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il fallait s'arrêter au premier qui plaçait le mot clef (ici Pythagore ?)



Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontain, il prit la tangeante.

Bon, j'ai gagné ?


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontain, il prit la tangeante.
Où ? et surtout ...


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je peux en placer une ?



On est au Far West, faut recharger (la page) avant de poster


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontain, il prit la tangeante.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ?


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul !


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable,


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin.


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Les anges sont à tables ce


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit ,


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

...Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit ...

Dejà que tout le monde avait du mal à
comprendre la règle du jeu (  ), on s'aperçoit
que même l'Arico n'a rien pigé et qu'il préfère
roupiller plutôt que de venir en aide aux
malheureux désemparés qui persévérent
dans la construction magique de la phrase démoniaque.
 :hein:


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles....


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
 Quel tintamarre !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?"


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il fallait s'arrêter au premier qui plaçait le mot clef (ici Pythagore ?)


.
je suis d'accord, mais tu ne voit pas qu'ont s'amusent comme des petits fous, 
arreter le delire maintenant serait cruel,si ça barre trop en "couille":rose: 
ont redressera la barre
suivont donc tous les félés de ce post :love: :love: ,je nage dans mon jus


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!qui sonne encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
  Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
  Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
  L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
  Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
  Quel tintamarre !!!
  " c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

  Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
  Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
  Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
  L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
  Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
  Quel tintamarre !!!
  " c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

  Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...


----------



## Grug2 (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins.


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour.


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés.


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!!


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Aburdité qui dé_pita Gor_batchef


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je reprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on echappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto :


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide !


----------



## aricosec (8 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir du cerveau ? Déjà fait


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
 Quel tintamarre !!!
 " c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

 Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
 Quatre mots pas plus...
 Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
 la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir du cerveau ? Déjà fait.

 Tiens. Depuis un mois


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
 Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
 Quel tintamarre !!!
 " c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

 Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
 Quatre mots pas plus...
 Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
 la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir du cerveau ? Déjà fait.

 Tiens. Depuis un mois, ça va pas vite


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
  Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
 Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
 Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
 L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
 Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
  Quel tintamarre !!!
  " c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

  Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
  Quatre mots pas plus...
  Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
 la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir du cerveau ? Déjà fait.

  Tiens. Depuis un mois, ça va pas vite. C'est même plutôt lent


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2004)

Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
L'angle étrange de ses membres l'empêchait de s'asseoir. Il a fallu essayer l'hypoténuse rembourrée. Mais il restait carré carrément, et pourtant, de son strapontin, il prit la tangente.
Où ? et surtout avec qui ? Ailleurs et tout seul ! Point de fuite rentable, on échappe pas à son destin. Empédocle avait raison... Je vais retourner au lit, rêver au son des triangles.... Gling Gling Gling Gling 
Quel tintamarre !!!
" c'est quoi ce bordel?" Putain de réveil !!!

Le soeil blafard pointait derrière les nuages... Soudain la terre trembla et réveilla Brad Pyt-Hagor.
Quatre mots pas plus...
Quatre mots, au moins. Mais pas d'amour : triangle à quatre côtés,pour pas un rond, pour faire le tour :
la quadrature du cercle !!!! Absurdité qui dépita Gorbatchef, se disant in-petto : Le bide ! Pauvre Euclide ! il faudrait maigrir du cerveau ? Déjà fait.

Tiens. Depuis un mois, ça va pas vite. C'est même plutôt lent se disait natacha ,la secretaire
de gorby,celle ci ,qui etait aussi la maitresse de p'tite tête de rat,prochain chef du graimlin
se contentait de fougnaiser le pachyderme,l'outre a vodka,ne lui faisait plus peur,
ses dernieres prestations amoureuses,s'etaient soldées par une scoliose vertebrale de 
mister alambic,et si, sur ordre du mini cosaque,elle n'avait pas pour mission de faire
parler gros bide,sorte d'espionne en somme,watergate sauce ruscoff,ses oreilles a ras
du bignozon de gorbiney,derriere le bureau,lors des reunions importantes,elle se trouvait
aux premieres loges
certains officiels d'ailleurs,l'appelait plutot MONIKA que natacha,ayant dans le temps
eut besoin de ses prestations.
ainsi,l'avenir du pays reposait seul,soit sur un litre de vodka,soit sur une tete de rat,
ça n'etait pas pour redonner l'espoir a la population.
heureusement dans les ecoles,pythagore faisait encore fremir les jeunots,
le fremissement etant le sel de la vie,rien n'etait perdu ...........


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2004)

Père l'Arico a dit:
			
		

> a vous de la continuer pour esperer caser pythagore,pas plus de 4 mots par personne


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>


.
ah la la ! tu est méchante ! 
.
je voulais amorcer un thread  ,mais quelqun a reussi de suite a le caser le pythamachin !
alors nous avons poursuivi,pourtant ce nouveau roman s'annonçait bien  
.
tous ont calés,le temps leur manque,probable  
.
sinon n'hesitez pas a citer et poursuivre le delire,ça delasse


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Le réveil sonne toujours deux fois ; le mien pas toujours sans bruit --- au désespoir chronique de la vieille dame. La lune blanchissait Samos, la mer ondulait vaguement,en clapotant doucement, comme mon estomac alcoolisé.
> Je réprimais un baillement et un pet foireux, la matinée promettait.
> Elle promettait, mais quoi? Une gueule de bois. Soudain, sur le port, Pythagore, étendu raide mort, écrasé par une méhari et sa mémé a ri, en mangeant des haricots,et de nouveau peta ! La tête dans le brouillard, les haricots secs mouillés foirent et le non-sens moins.
> Pythagore, mémé et moi ... on est allés au cinéma, et comme Pythagore etait mort, il a pas payé sa place. Ce qui semble normal... Vu qu'il était mort et bien mort.
> ...


----------

